
Don't Sweat the #Repsweats and Let 'Crazy Rich Asians' Be What It Is - hw
https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2018/08/14/637168347/opinion-dont-sweat-the-repsweats-and-let-crazy-rich-asians-be-what-it-is
======
avip
PR piece for some romantic comedy on HN front?

